# Fly Rod....



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

dead short said:


> I read the sticky thread above..... Am I over-thinking this? Leaning towards a 9' 6 weight but the guy at Cabela's recommended a 5 weight..... Primarily will be for smallmouth and occasionally panfish. What's the general rule on upsizing and downsizing line..?
> 
> Thanks!!


I prefer rods that have a lot of range. There was a time that rods were built for a single mission, to be stiff and fast, moderate or soft and slow. That changed with the original Loomis GLX. It would cast up close with ease and when the need arose the stronger butt sections took over and powered that rod as much as the caster could handle. Later... much later Winston came out with the BIIx series which had all the range of the GLX but, according to my scale and rods were much lighter in weight. Anyhow, the right rod could cover both 'gills and smallie's and you wouldn't need several rods. Sure you will have a bit of a compromise at the extreme ends but still it would get you fishing for both and you might not feel over or under gunned.
That said, later on you will more than likely have more than one rod. Problem solved!
I know of a very reason to downsize fly lines. If you are carrying a ton of line for distance casting give a lighter line a shot. It can add quite a bit of distance to your best casts.


----------



## lancenelson (Jun 10, 2009)

Get a 6 wt and never take advice from anyone who works at cabelas, ever. :lol:


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Jackster1 said:


> I prefer rods that have a lot of range. There was a time that rods were built for a single mission, to be stiff and fast, moderate or soft and slow. That changed with the original Loomis GLX. It would cast up close with ease and when the need arose the stronger butt sections took over and powered that rod as much as the caster could handle. Later... much later Winston came out with the BIIx series which had all the range of the GLX but, according to my scale and rods were much lighter in weight. Anyhow, the right rod could cover both 'gills and smallie's and you wouldn't need several rods. Sure you will have a bit of a compromise at the extreme ends but still it would get you fishing for both and you might not feel over or under gunned.
> That said, later on you will more than likely have more than one rod. Problem solved!
> I know of a very reason to downsize fly lines. If you are carrying a ton of line for distance casting give a lighter line a shot. It can add quite a bit of distance to your best casts.


I agree, except why would you have one rod when you would enjoy 4? I just got back from a trip to the UP, took 9 rods. Too much fun.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

My favorite fly rod is my Sharpes impregnated cane "Scottie 88. It's 8'8", and slower than a politicians brain. You can feel it flex all the way to the handle. It's relaxing to use. it's a 5/6 weight.


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

it


lodge lounger said:


> The wife and I have an agreement. We don't ask each other anything about what we buy. Bad for the budget but great for the marriage.


Now that is keeping the peace, and really in the end who cares. It is only money you cant take it with you, and if you know how to earn more, then there is no problem.

There are a lot of good deals on used fly rods around out there, if you buy one in the line and rod weight you are looking for and like it, then think a better model would be nice then buy it and the sell the first one to get your money back. Or at least say you sold and keep it for a just in case, lol.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

A 5weight is an essential rod in my quiver. I use a five when dry fly fishing on medium sized river like the ausable, will also reach out and drop a dry 70+ feet away easily when needed. However if you are throwing bugs to smallies or pounding the banks with big nasty streamers, and a sinktip for large predatory fish, definately a 6, or better yet a 7 is what id be packin


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

When I transitioned from fiberglass to graphite/composite, I started with a 5-weight and then slowly accumulated the other "odds" from 1 through 9. Had I started with a 6-weight, I'd have probably just accumulated all of the "evens".

As mentioned previously, one particular rod, be it a 5 or 6 weight, can be made to fill a pretty wide niche simply by the variety of fly lines one can use to make the rod perform or "feel" given the size flies and type of fishing that's being done.

While I prefer the "odd" sizes, in the last few months I've developed a serious jonesing for a 6' 2-weight TFO rod for some close-quarters fishing.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Gamechanger said:


> When I transitioned from fiberglass to graphite/composite, I started with a 5-weight and then slowly accumulated the other "odds" from 1 through 9. Had I started with a 6-weight, I'd have probably just accumulated all of the "evens".
> 
> As mentioned previously, one particular rod, be it a 5 or 6 weight, can be made to fill a pretty wide niche simply by the variety of fly lines one can use to make the rod perform or "feel" given the size flies and type of fishing that's being done.
> 
> While I prefer the "odd" sizes, in the last few months I've developed a serious jonesing for a 6' 2-weight TFO rod for some close-quarters fishing.


For myself I went with the "evens" and have never regretted the decision, however I do now have some "odds" a 3wt. a couple of 5wts. and a couple of 7wts. haven't found a 9wt. that I need yet, but you never know.

I still believe that if you are going to start out with one rod, the 6wt. is the best place to start if you want to fish for both Bass and panfish. 

D


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Picked up a 6 weight combo yesterday at Cabela's. Certainly not top of the line but I believe it will let me know if this is something I want to invest more $$$ into.


----------



## Gamechanger (Sep 26, 2014)

Congratulations and good choice. You're going to have a WHOLE LOTTA fun. 

But be forewarned...in case you didn't pick up the hints from the other posters, the buying's only just begun. You're not going to be able to avoid it.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

dead short said:


> Picked up a 6 weight combo yesterday at Cabela's. Certainly not top of the line but I believe it will let me know if this is something I want to invest more $$$ into.


Just don't skimp on the line!


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Shoeman said:


> Just don't skimp on the line!


Probably gonna use the line that came on it for now. Don't want to destroy good line learning how to cast.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

dead short said:


> Probably gonna use the line that came on it for now. Don't want to destroy good line learning how to cast.


If you aren't having fun, get a casting lesson. Good luck. Best way ever to catch a fish!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

dead short said:


> Probably gonna use the line that came on it for now. Don't want to destroy good line learning how to cast.


Watch vids of YouTube and then practice in your yard. Learn to roll cast first. It is simple yet very effective.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

dead short said:


> Probably gonna use the line that came on it for now. Don't want to destroy good line learning how to cast.


Make sure you have a leader on it too. You can tie a piece of yarn to the end of the leader to mimic the "weight" of a fly so your practice will be realistic. Using a leader will keep you from "bull whipping" the welded loop or end of the line into a frayed mess.

J-


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Yep. I have a strike indicator to tie on the the end of the line so I can see it better.


----------



## J-Lee (Jul 11, 2000)

Some great advice by a lot of very knowledgeable people, this is what makes this site special. If you could only get Jackster to give you a few lessons you would be golden.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Definitely need someone to do it...and not for $100 an hour....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Pretty simple once you feel the rod load! 

Where ya at?


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

The thriving metropolis of Bad Axe...


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

dead short said:


> Definitely need someone to do it...and not for $100 an hour....


Where do you live? Coming up soon Streamside Orvis meets in Wednesday nights at CCC bridge on the Manistee and helps new anglers out. Its free.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Over in the thumb....


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

dead short said:


> Over in the thumb....


Bummer. The Cass River is fairly close. I'd go mess around with it in there. Closest trout water is probably the Rifle or some of the rivers around Clare. Honestly I kind of taught myself by watching online video and yard casting. Then I fished a pond with gills and large mouth to practice hook setting and landing fish. Then it was on to the trout stream. I wouldn't worry about distance or anything like that. I probably roll cast 80% of the time anyways.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Best way to learn is just go fishin.. You'll get the hang of it quick. I caught a nice mess of gills this morning on my 5wt St Croix Avid. Any fly that looks like a big black ant. Big gills feel like a tuna. My favorite type of fishing..


----------



## msfcarp (Jun 6, 2006)

bobberbill said:


> Best way to learn is just go fishin.. You'll get the hang of it quick. I caught a nice mess of gills this morning on my 5wt St Croix Avid. Any fly that looks like a big black ant. Big gills feel like a tuna. My favorite type of fishing..


Yup, beats trout fishing any day IMO, lol!


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

msfcarp said:


> Yup, beats trout fishing any day IMO, lol!


Fishing for food, bluegill win first place hands down. I feel more satisfaction fooling a trout though. to each his own, I enjoy both


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I would agree that learning to fly fish on a lake is a great first step before adding in the complications that current adds. Mend, mend, mend........


----------

